# Lost Hiking Boots at Rock Creek Ranch(Green River, UT)



## liam24 (Jul 29, 2009)

One of my guides forgot his hiking boots at the Rock Creek Ranch when he jumped in his boat to chase down a kayaker who'd just wet-exited. If you picked them up could you please contact us? If you are launching soon, could you keep an eye out for them? Thanks.


----------

